# 'Mini' Torque Wrench for biking...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking for a mini torque wrench for stems and handlebars, etc. I have a bad habit of overtightening things...I do use torque wrench on large items (cranks, chainrings, etc. etc.) but when it comes to adjusting stem or handlebars, I usually just loosen, adjust and re-tighten. the problem is that now I have a carbon steerer tube, carbon stem, and carbon bars and don't want to crush/crack anything.


----------



## Jerrylaw1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sears.com


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Sexy.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Cheap option if it happens to meet your need: http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prod.php?p=05-252-100&k=97993


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Ritchey Torque Key is nice. 5nm torque preload.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*That is cool...*



Fast Eddie said:


> Sexy.


But more than I want to spend....


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

MCF said:


> But more than I want to spend....


Make your own.

lb/ft is easy to replicate and does not require any calibration.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

texass4 said:


> The Ritchey Torque Key is nice. 5nm torque preload.


Anybody use one? is that a 1/4" drive so the 4mm bit can be replaced if need be?


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought sexy. It is sexy.

jake


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

jake21 said:


> I bought sexy. It is sexy.
> 
> jake


That is so on my "do want" list. I'm totally hot for the red one.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have and love my Richey torque key- only M4 bit, but that fits FSA, Richey, and Thomson stems and probably many others.

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prod.php?p=05-252-100&k=97993


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fast Eddie said:


> Sexy.


this is cool and retarded all in one.  

to OP. just get a craftsman or something in inch*pounds.

also learn to go by feel. you don't have to have a torque wrench for these small bolts.

consider using some of that tacx paste so you can increase friction at low torques

mx


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been working on bikes for yrs. I've never overtightened and stripped a bolt or crushed anything or even had parts loosted up due to lack of tightness. It just takes a feel. I dont think torque wrenches are that necessary. My current ride has a carbon bair, stem, seat rails etc and all was assembled without the use of a torque wrench. Just say to yourself as you tighten, hmm it's getting hard to turn, will 1/8th more a turn do damage?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah...I have done it by feel my entire life and have a real bad habit of saying, "ok, pretty tight...1/3 more turn"...then snap, there goes a head gasket. Not fun at 2 in the morning. If I was confident in my feel, I would have never posted. I have a full size craftsman, but I hate getting it out everytime I want to torque something.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have the nashbar torque wrench. the first one didnt work. the free replacement seems to be doing fine now.


but i like the idea of the ritchey key.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Park Tools has a low-range beam-style torque wrench. KD Tools also has one. They run ~$35-40US.


----------

